# Easiest vehicle for senior dog to enter, exit



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bumping up to see if anyone owns a vehicle that is easy for a senior golden to enter/exit on his own.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you're wanting to stay with an SUV, you could always get a ramp for Brooks to use.

If not, any sedan model would be lower to the ground which would be easier for him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am always thinking about this too. We used a ramp for my German Shepherd in his senior years and it worked great. I have a Honda Element. It's lower than a typical SUV but Honda has discontinued the Element so it would have to be pre-owned. Chance has no trouble getting into the front seat of most cars as long as he enters on the passenger side with the seat pushed back to the max. He just steps up onto the floor then gets up on the seat.
I am swayed toward the Subarus now - due to the Barkleys commercials - even though I don't own one.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

goldy1 said:


> I am swayed toward the Subarus now - due to the Barkleys commercials - even though I don't own one.


Barclay from our forum?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The dog family Subaru uses in their commercials-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/398418-new-subaru-dog-commercials.html


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> Barclay from our forum?


Yes - the Subaru TV commercials where the Golden Retriever family "The Barkley's" are the stars. I bet Subaru sells a lot more cars to dog lovers due to these commercials.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I bet they do too.
I really like the fact that Subaru makes a donation to certain charities when you buy one of their cars through their Share the Love program.

http://www.subaru.com/share-the-love.html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It does depend on what you are looking for in a vehicle. We also have an Element and it's very low and easy for the dogs to get in and out of, but you would have to purchase a used one, which is what we did. I also drive a Toyota Venza which sits lower, like a sedan, so it's super easy for the dogs to get in and out of, too. They have also been discontinued, the last year they made them was 2015. I purchased a used 2010 with 46,000 miles on it and couldn't be happier with it.

If you are looking to purchase new, both the Subaru Outback and the Crosstrek are highly rated and pretty low to the ground. My dad drives a 2015 Outback and it's very nice with lots of bells and whistles. I test drove the Crosstrek before buying the Venza and it's a nice little car, but not as substantial to me as my Venza. It was fun to drive, though and quite peppy for a 4 cylinder.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

fostermom said:


> It does depend on what you are looking for in a vehicle. We also have an Element and it's very low and easy for the dogs to get in and out of, but you would have to purchase a used one, which is what we did. I also drive a Toyota Venza which sits lower, like a sedan, so it's super easy for the dogs to get in and out of, too. They have also been discontinued, the last year they made them was 2015. I purchased a used 2010 with 46,000 miles on it and couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> If you are looking to purchase new, both the Subaru Outback and the Crosstrek are highly rated and pretty low to the ground. My dad drives a 2015 Outback and it's very nice with lots of bells and whistles. I test drove the Crosstrek before buying the Venza and it's a nice little car, but not as substantial to me as my Venza. It was fun to drive, though and quite peppy for a 4 cylinder.


I really thought I wanted a Crosstek, testdrove a 2015 loaded with way more than I care for....but I couldnt stand the blood red dashboard lights-too much red just put me off...


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Honda Odyssey and use a ramp for my 12yo golden. The side door is lower and she walks up and down the ramp from that door. It is very roomy and you can take the middle seats out if desired and the rear seats fold inside making the entire back completely level. A ramp is a must for the old guys and gals who need a little bit of help. My other golden just jumps in the back door and into his crate.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been looking at Elements for the last year, debating whether or not to get one. The only drawback for me is that you have to buy used. I have a 2015 Honda Fit right now and really don't like it. It's great for the dogs and the gas mileage is phenomenal, but it is so uncomfortable. If I drive more that 1/2 an hour my back is shot for the day. 

I travel to Santa Cruz and UC Davis a lot so I need something extremely dependable and buying a used car scares me, but I really, really like Elements. How are your Elements holding up? How many miles on them?

Sorry for the hijack, but I'm deciding on an Element at the dealership I always buy from, but again it's a used car. Here's a link to it..


Used 2006 Honda Element For Sale | Livermore CA


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kwhit said:


> I've been looking at Elements for the last year, debating whether or not to get one. The only drawback for me is that you have to buy used. I have a 2015 Honda Fit right now and really don't like it. It's great for the dogs and the gas mileage is phenomenal, but it is so uncomfortable. If I drive more that 1/2 an hour my back is shot for the day.
> 
> I travel to Santa Cruz and UC Davis a lot so I need something extremely dependable and buying a used car scares me, but I really, really like Elements. How are your Elements holding up? How many miles on them?
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good price for that year and mileage. We purchased a 2008 with 123K on it and paid just about that much and it's not tangerine! I find the Element very comfortable. More so than my dad's Subaru. We had to drive him back from the beach when he had some health issues and my husband drove my dad's Subaru and I drove the Element. It was a 3 hour drive and my back/neck never bothered me once.

We've put about 7,000 miles on our Element and have had no problems so far. We keep the oil changed, put new tires on it and had an alignment done. It's peppy and has great pick up. What it doesn't get is great mileage. It's an AWD and we average 20 mpg. And it can go just about anywhere in any weather.

There is an Element group on FB that you might want to check out. That's what I did when we were looking and got some good advice.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a 1995 Subaru Legacy when Cody was alive, and it was perfect. Quite low to the ground, and if I backed up to a curb, he could get in and out easily through his 14th year. A drunk driver totaled that car with me in it, so I had to buy a Subaru Outback in 2013. It is much higher than my old Subaru, too high for Finn to get in and out of the back past age eleven. I got a ramp from a friend, which worked fine, or I lifted him. Subarus are very reliable, but an old dog will need a ramp for the current height of the Outback.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

About a year ago we bought a Nissan Frontier Crew Cab. It works great for Max. He rides in the back seat area with the seat up, so he only has to get up onto the flat floor. It fits him perfectly. The truck is quite comfortable and easy to drive and has all the amenities. So far it has been reliable. Mileage is fair--about 17 mpg on regular gas.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

kwhit said:


> ... I travel to Santa Cruz and UC Davis a lot so I need something extremely dependable and buying a used car scares me, but I really, really like Elements. How are your Elements holding up? How many miles on them? ...


My 2006 Element has been extremely dependable. It has 245,000+ miles on it. I have always taken it in for all the routine maintenance at the dealer and it really has never needed anything but the usual: brakes, tires, alignments, and whatever is recommended at the various mileage intervals.

It now needs some pricier replacements and I am debating. It was my daily driver until 2014. Because of wanting to keep it forever (that's how much I like it) I got a small daily driver and am using the Element just for when Chance is with me. The AWD is great and we get a lot of snow in upstate NY and it never failed me. 

My reservation on putting a lot of money into it is the road salt corrodes the undersides of cars. My service advisor says it's worth it, but then he has a vested interest in it. I will probably go ahead with the work but want to have a second opinion first.

I would give it an A+ for reliablility and A+ for dog-friendly. With no rugs or fabric, it is great for Chance's swims at the lake and muddy, rainy, or snowy days.

A couple of things that could be called negatives just so you can consider if they are important to you. It's a rather noisy ride. Not overly so but without rugs, you can hear the wheels rolling. I am used to it, but when I drive in another car, I notice the difference.
Another thing: because of the suicide doors, if you have a back seat passenger who is getting out of the car and you are staying in the car, you have to take off YOUR seat belt, open your front door in order for the back-seat passenger to be able to open the back door. Not an issue if you don't often have back seat passengers. But if you do a lot of drop-offs, it's kind of annoying.

Overall, I have loved it and like I said, want to keep mine forever.
Good luck with your decision making. Mine is blue. I like the orange color at your dealer.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies on your Elements...makes me want one even more. 

Here's another one I'm going to go look at...

Used 2008 Honda Element EX in Pleasanton CA | VIN: 5J6YH28728L016875


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you know the mileage and price on that one?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Your post about Elements got me interested. Here is one down here for comparison. Much newer with fewer miles. 

Cars for Sale: 2010 Honda Element 2WD LX in Cathedral City, CA 92234: Sport Utility Details - 420653487 - Autotrader


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> Your post about Elements got me interested. Here is one down here for comparison. Much newer with fewer miles.


That's a really nice one. The second one I listed has 101,049 miles. So not too bad.

I'm pretty sure I'll go look and test drive both tomorrow. I'll have to sell my Fit...I'll probably put it on a consignment lot. They charge a couple of hundred dollars to sell it for you. Don't really want people coming to my house or me having to go on test drives with strangers. Not a good thing...:no:


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

I built one with deck boards and rug. Around $40.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice !!!
Yours is wider than the one I have which is nice for the dogs.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not strong and somehow if a finger can be pinched, smashed or scraped I will do it so I don't think i could manage lifting and sliding a ramp.
I looked at a Honds Element when they first came out (that burnt orange two tone is my fav color). I seem to remember they even advertised you could hose out the interior floor! 
I don't need an SUV as we have the Jeep Gr Cherokee, and we have the Ford truck.
What about a Prius?
Heres one other very important thing. The dog hair Issue. 
What car do you own that is better about dog hair? The fabric on the back of my Ford Ranger seats is a magnet for attracting hair. Leather seats are best in this regard of course, but are any fabric ones good?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

A Prius might work, but make sure it's comfortable to drive. It's built on the Corolla chassis, which isn't comfortable to me. Same reason I can't drive a Rav4.

I would only do leather if you are concerned about the hair. I do have fabric in my Venza and it's fine for me, but if hair is an issue for you, leather is the way to go.


----------

